Ask HN: What problem in your industry is a potential startup? - aminmemon
======
ohiovr
Workstations suck these days. Give us something as cool as an SGI machine for
2 grand. And if you find an interface formula that works well and becomes
popular please for heavens sake don’t change it. Make profitability job one.
You could use Linux but your job is to make it work perfectly in all its
aspects. You also need at least one server product to go with it.

Don’t make your business model around rent seeking. Create value and don’t
exploit us.

Focus your attention on support documentation and community support. I like
what Unity 3D has done in that respect.

Monitor your support activity and see if you can offer refinement to areas
that are clumsy.

Put in charge a dictator of design don’t enshrine a revolving door of
committees to design stuff.

Also now is not the best time to start up a business. Tech is going to crash
in about 6 months. Safeguard your capital

People hate windows 10. Everyone is waking up to the reality that it is a
liability to keep using it.

Focus your attention on getting those customers.

~~~
DanBC
> Workstations suck these days. Give us something as cool as an SGI machine
> for 2 grand.

I'd be interested to hear what HNners want from a cool workstation.

~~~
ohiovr
I think lessons can be learned from workstation operating systems that people
generally liked including windows 2000 (yeah windows 2000), Golden era of Mac
OS, and some features of linux desktop, along with decent unix principles.
Microsoft is abusing their os dominance with rent seeking and neglect. Apple's
hardware is too expensive to be justifable for most people. Heck, if there
could be a decent workstation that just fits on a vesa mount, that just
happens to run windows software easily, and doesn't forsake good design
decisions every iteration, I think it could be a hit. That would be great
progress sadly. I like Mac OS for sticking with design decisions for a lot
longer than windows did. But in iOS there are a lot of examples of tutorials
breaking because they move preference panes around for no real reason. Please,
OS designers, don't do that!

Maybe add some innovation in there like multiple clipboard buffers or
something.

